# The Knights of Long Gone Ranch



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

HAHA! Looks like fun.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

That was sooo very entertaining! 
I love how the horses are so enthusiastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

We also did a version 2:


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

****-I'm so totally going try this with some friends.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

All the horses in the videos are beautiful, but that big grey, what a powerhouse, absolutely stunning!


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

That's Izzy, she's a connemara x selle francais cross.


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

That one white horse... how does that saddle have double stirrups?


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha! Loved it. The big grey was so perfect for this!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL!!! Looks great fun. Love the grey mare. The way she kept half-rearing was awesome!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm drooling over that mare! She's stunning!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

masatisan said:


> All the horses in the videos are beautiful, but that big grey, what a powerhouse, absolutely stunning!


Exactly what I was thinking, I'd like to see more of her. And if she goes missing, she's not with me. :wink:


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

It's a double saddle. It was designed to be for a parent and a child.

We just sold Izzy (the grey) to someone who loves high strung horses who are difficult to ride.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice video and love the music. I also thought that gray mare was awesome


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

lol the grey mare really looked like she was charging into battle  i gotta try this some time!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I so want to try that, lol. It looks fun. XO


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh man i WANT that grey! i love powerhouse horses.

on another note i really wish i had friends my age that liked to goof off. or even a nice facility to just goof off on my own at least! this looks like total fun and a fun way to desensitize horses to crazy pool noodles over there head while another one is comming at them.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I have to agree, the grey may have a career at MK!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, that was awesome so... fun looking! That little pony was so gung ho for it. She or he was like, "yeah lets do this!" And that grey mare was really awesome. I though it was an Andalusian actually, very pretty.


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

It's stuff like this that makes me wish I had friends with horses who weren't afraid to do stuff like this. Or rather, whose horses weren't afraid of stuff like this. This looks so fun! That little gray pony is awesome!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Brilliant! And I love the music  not very "medieval joust-y", but I love it anyway.


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 4, 2011)

One word....

*EPIC*

And that dark grey dappled horse, oh my what a gorgeous horse. What does he do? Dressage? Jumping? Looks like a great mover.

And that tiny white pony...so freaking cute.

Okay, one day, I need to do this with the ponies at my barn.


----------



## montanacowgirl2008 (Nov 11, 2010)

So far Izzy (the gray) has done just some jumping (mostly high jump) but she was never given good groundwork, so we've taken her back to the basics and she's been in "dressage boot camp." She was recently sold to a new owner and is likely joing to be a jumper.

Penny (the little white one) is my absolute favorite pony in the world. I'm hoping to do smurf at the local mini events on her. I love her to bits.


----------

